# Herp friend wanted



## Lambbosbread (Sep 20, 2015)

So I live in Melbourne SE suburbs area and am looking for someone i can go reptile track with.we Can do big or short trips as I have a set up discovery 4x4. We can go anywhere doesn't have to be even in Victoria. I just wanna have some with like minded guys or girls and have a good time. I'm hoppy to take my disco if wanted, I own firearms aswell for the people who are interested in feral animal culling,if no1 is that's fine the guns can stay at home . Well I'd be happy to hear from you and day txt or mesasge or on here is fine.
well my names Ryan I'm 24.
0400 064 304.
im free any time for a txt or call so just holla, if we have enough keen ppl it could be a regularly run thing.

thanks , can't waiti to hear back


----------



## Dopamel (Oct 24, 2015)

I dont know anyone there but i'd suggest googling your nearest reptile shop....if they're like the Canberra one you can join a club and meet like minded people like yourself. I have two herp friends who go herping all the time together and they met through the local Reptile club


----------

